# messing around with fake kasumi finishes



## JBroida (Dec 4, 2012)

I was sharpening a customers shun yanagiba today (which actually had the correct structure for the knife's geometry FWIW), and i put a fake kasumi finish on it for a minute. Its not done yet, but i thought you guys might get a kick out of it


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 4, 2012)

dude, that looks great! what stones, what stones?!


----------



## rdm_magic (Dec 4, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## JBroida (Dec 4, 2012)

a new aoto-like stone we are in the process of having made and our 6k


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 4, 2012)

JBroida said:


> a new aoto-like stone we are in the process of having made and our 6k



new aoto? is it more durable than the Naniwa green brick? please email with spilled beans!


----------



## JBroida (Dec 4, 2012)

haha... just hold on for a bit longer... its almost ready


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 4, 2012)

JBroida said:


> haha... just hold on for a bit longer... its almost ready



*swoon* if i could get a knife like the green brick, but not so fragile, i could be set forever.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 5, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> *swoon* if i could get a knife like the green brick, but not so fragile, i could be set forever.



that was supposed to have been "stone," of course, not "knife."


----------



## echerub (Dec 5, 2012)

You want a new knife as well. That's okay


----------



## heirkb (Dec 5, 2012)

By fake, you mean this is monosteel? If so, looks pretty cool in the picture.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 5, 2012)

yes... its a solid piece of vg-10


----------



## dmccurtis (Dec 5, 2012)

I've done that on a Global yanagi. Only satisfying part of working on that thing. I also can't wait to hear about this synthetic aoto of yours.


----------



## ChiliPepper (Dec 5, 2012)

Bugger, in my tentative (and some might say "inherently wrong") quest for the one-stop-shop-stone for routine maintenance I was almost pulling the trigger for the green brick, then people would rather suggest going for the gesshin 2k, then other again for the trusted Bester 1200... and now here's another one on the horizon!!!!


----------



## mark76 (Dec 6, 2012)

How did you do that?


----------



## Chefdog (Dec 10, 2012)

JBroida said:


> haha... just hold on for a bit longer... its almost ready



Any chance these will be ready for Santa to drop under my tree???


----------



## JBroida (Dec 10, 2012)

sadly, probably right after that


----------



## Chefdog (Dec 31, 2012)

JBroida said:


> haha... just hold on for a bit longer... its almost ready



Any updates on the ETA for this one? I'm holding out on buying a new stone until I see what this one's all about.


----------



## Chefdog (Jan 4, 2013)

Chefdog said:


> Any updates on the ETA for this one? I'm holding out on buying a new stone until I see what this one's all about.



Little bump. I know you've been busy and this probably got missed in the shuffle.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 4, 2013)

no... its just delayed. They promised before the end of the year last year, but that didnt happen. As of yet, no update. Sorry.


----------



## Chefdog (Jan 5, 2013)

JBroida said:


> no... its just delayed. They promised before the end of the year last year, but that didnt happen. As of yet, no update. Sorry.



Ok, thanks for the follow up.


----------



## MowgFace (Apr 2, 2013)

Is there any update on this stone?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah... It's SUPER delayed  

It should have been here in December


----------

